# Urticating hairs T's



## acerimmer (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey Guys,

To start off just wanna let you know I’m a newbie in the hobby so.. here’s the question:

Are there any "docile" old world T's w/o potent venom or any other T's without these urticating barbed spikes at all??

I recently got from a friend B. albopilosum baby spider, which I love but also found out bout their urticating hair defence mechanism. Since I have eczema and generally sensitive skin this might be a problem for me let alone the horrible stories on the net when the hairs get into your eyes!

I thought Avics would be alright, but then again A.versi flicks these bristles and the others/a.metallica../ seem to 'enrich' their webbings and substrate with hairs so when cleaning the tank off u still get in contact with them.

Now I'm thinking Psalmopoeus Cambridgei/Irminia.. but dunno, they’re not very recommended for beginners. Done a lot of reading, got some books and now getting a bit paranoid bout those hairs too lol

So any advice/tip would be much appreciated.. and yes I do wear gloves and prefer hands off approach as for now.

Thanks and have a great day


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

As far as I know, none of the Old World spiders flick bristles. It's all the species from the Americas which do that. 

Best thing to do if you're in the vicinity of a spider flicking bristles is to wash your hands prior to touching your face, as well as not getting your face too close to the spider!


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have Psoriasis (one shin and arm) and generally sensitive skin, but I can't say that I've ever been affected by the uricating hairs so far *touchwood*.
I've held G. Roseas in the past with no problems and recently purchased my first own Rose hair. I can put my hand inside the tank without any reaction. That said my spider has not yet actually flicked any hair (long may it continue) and I don't handle it, as it doesn't benefit form direct contact.
As Alasse wrote, washing your hands or maybe wearing surgical gloves could work for you.


----------



## acerimmer (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the pointers both of you. I'm gonna wear those surgical gloves and perhaps get this face shield as the last line of defense against the hairs.

Also, I found out that Chile Flame/Euathlus Sp. Red/ dwarf T. are ranked top amongst the most docile NW T's out there recommended for handling. Well I don't think Spiders like to be handled at all but this one is extremely tolerant and it's fairly hard to push it to kick anything off at ya.

Cheers!


----------



## ZuluAmel (Apr 19, 2014)

Now that's a face mask could use one of those at work. My collegue is a spitter... lol

Euathlus sp. Red is this the tippical T that every one thinks of? With red knees.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

ZuluAmel said:


> Now that's a face mask could use one of those at work. My collegue is a spitter... lol
> 
> *Euathlus sp. Red is this the tippical T that every one thinks of? With red knees*.


No, that's a Mexican Red Knee (Brachypelma Smithi) - although there are quite a few similar(ish) looking Brachypelma sp - also meant to be quite docile.

Euathlus sp. red is quite small, with a dark body and a red/Orange blob on its back, hence the name, Chile Flame. I've also heard they're meant to be absolutely docile. 
However, I am convinced that each and every Tarantula has its own character and some fall out of their species typical behaviour pattern. 
For example my Chilean Rose Hair is meant to be a "pet rock", that hides most of the time or at least sits still for days. They're also meant to leg it form disturbances (or sit still again), whereas mine is always wandering around her tank, eats like there's a famine tomorrow and runs towards any disturbance to check it out and maybe make a cute little threat pose, i.e. cleaning, water refills. 
As such, I don't think there is such a thing as a beginner T if you do your research and are willing and able to cater to their needs (the same goes for dogs, snakes, cats, etc, IMHO).


----------



## Tommy b (Jan 29, 2013)

Word of advice on urticating hairs or something I found. When I had my Tarantulas I found at first I had virtually no reaction to them, as time went on however I became far more sensitive. Now I don't know if this is "special " in my case but keep it in mind. Failing that don't bother handling them and watch them like the living art they are...... 

P.S 
Old world tarantulas are far more aggressive I found not something I would dare handle tho that being said I once saw someone holding an OBT


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

Grammostola's are generally docile (rosea and pulchra especially) whilst they have the urticating hairs they're hard pushed to use them. The only spider I own that has flicked hairs about is an acanthoscurria geniculata (brazilian white knee) and I'm not suprised it did with a big box coming towards it (was putting in a new enclosure)


----------

